# Deal May Open Door For Isiah To Make A Run At Ron Artest



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Armed with two new trade pawns in the expiring contracts of Dan Dickau and Fred Jones, the advent of free agency and a new edict that character no longer matters, Isiah Thomas wants to swing another deal or two this month.
> While free-agent Rashard Lewis is their pipe dream, on-the-block Ron Artest is more attainable. Thomas had stayed clear of his former player because of his list of violent transgressions that soured owner James Dolan. With the acquisitions of troubled Zach Randolph, the character issue is dead.
> 
> Artest, whose fallen out of favor in Sacramento, makes sense. Small forward is the hole in the lineup, and Artest would make the Knicks a solid perimeter defensive team that would cover up their shot-blocking woes. Jared Jeffries was such a disappointment that Quentin Richardson is slated to start there next season.


www.nypost.com
I like Ron Artest, he is one of my favorite players, but hmmm I'm scared Queensbridge being so close to home may hurt him if he plays here. His family are the main culprits who are always looking for a hand out.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I have no porbelm with one eiffy character on the team,(Zach) but I dont know if we want to take on this crazy head case.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> I have no porbelm with one eiffy character on the team,(Zach) but I dont know if we want to take on this crazy head case.


I have no problem with the trade as long as we dont extend Artests contract.. We need to make roster room,and as far as I am concerned Jeffries and Nate just take PT from guys like Balkman,Collins and hopefully Chandler and Nichols..cant speak about Morris as I have never seen him play


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> We've established that there is very little chance of keeping Zach Randolph from filling up boxscores. The only question is, how is Isiah Thomas going to keep him from filling up the gossip columns and police blotters just as quickly?
> 
> There is a high-risk, high-reward solution available to the Knicks, one that will make everyone forget that Randolph has a rap sheet longer than his arm.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/print...47jul04,0,2766442.column?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A team with Zach, Ron and Marbury. This should be interesting


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Aside from the personal and chemistry issues, getting Artest would adversely affect the three hundred other small forwards on the Knicks' roster. Unless Isiah is going for a win the Finals now approach, that's a bad idea.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

If Isiah Thomas was to get Ron Artest this offseason to go along with Curry and Zack you cant give Isiah any bad cracks about not being Creative. 

Truth is .... 
Truth is the Knicks draft night says they still have to pull off another Blockbuster trade before this offseason is over to compliment the "NO-Defense & NO-Passing abilty" in both Eddy Curry & Zack Randolph in their "STARTING" frontcourt. Or do the Knicks have the right SF-player that will compliment both Curry & Zack for 25 MPG, plus Start each game with them? 
*Who will the Knicks Start at the SF position?* 
A) Q.Richardson (sore back)? 
B) Jefferies (weak defense & no rebounds)? 
C) Lee (whom earned Startership on this team)? 
D) Balkman (who can give the 6th Man award a run for the money)? 
E) Or do the Knicks go after Ron Artest and give up some more young-players? 

The Knicks will show some great promise in 6.6 PG-Collins off the bench next season for 18 to 20 MPG backing up Marbury. 
And the Knicks is going to need all of his 6.6 Fram on defense for oponents Raye Allen, Carter, Pierce, Kidd, and T.J. Ford in the Atlantic Division alone. 
Nate only have to transfer his Nate/Crawford backcourt skillz into a Nate/Collins Backcourt this way his quick permeter shooting can be a Knick threat. 
So another trade this offseason, which is likely to happen knowing Isiah, it will involve one of the Knicks best young players (Lee, Balkman, Collins, or Nate).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wouldnt be surprised if I am wrong, but dont the Knicks have to wait 60 days before they can trade Dickau and Jones?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> If Isiah Thomas was to get Ron Artest this offseason to go along with Curry and Zack you cant give Isiah any bad cracks about not being Creative.
> 
> Truth is ....
> Truth is the Knicks draft night says they still have to pull off another Blockbuster trade before this offseason is over to compliment the "NO-Defense & NO-Passing abilty" in both Eddy Curry & Zack Randolph in their "STARTING" frontcourt. Or do the Knicks have the right SF-player that will compliment both Curry & Zack for 25 MPG, plus Start each game with them?
> ...


Sorry to say Kiyaman if one of these guys have to go, I hope it's Nate Robinson. His side show act will do wonders for another team, just not ours.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I wouldnt be surprised if I am wrong, but dont the Knicks have to wait 60 days before they can trade Dickau and Jones?


I believe that is correct.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Rumor is the Knicks need to trade Lee in the deal to get Artest and if that is all they want I say go ahead and SAY NO!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Artest would be a great fit for the Knicks, they need a guy that can score at the 3, and they need a solid defender, both which Artest would bring.

Now think of there starting lineup
C: E.Curry
PF: Z.Randolph
SF: R.Artest
SG: J.Crawford
PG: S.Marbury

Now that's a lineup I think could really win some games, and it would also make me wanna watch the Knicks


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If we have to trade Lee, NO NO NO. And I dont think Isiah will part with Lee for Ron anyway.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> If we have to trade Lee, NO NO NO. And I dont think Isiah will part with Lee for Ron anyway.


I certainly hope not. That would be too much of a risk for my taste. I mean, yeah there's a possibility that Artest would come home, get his act together and play some serious D for us. But I'd hate to lose Lee who we know is gonna give us some great energy of the bench, rebound, and get those put back jams all day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> I think Artest would be a great fit for the Knicks, they need a guy that can score at the 3, and they need a solid defender, both which Artest would bring.
> 
> Now think of there starting lineup
> C: E.Curry
> ...


Ron Artest is not exactly an efficient scorer


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

18.8 ppg is better than 4 ppg (Jeffries) that we have right now would you agree?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I certainly hope not. That would be too much of a risk for my taste. I mean, yeah there's a possibility that Artest would come home, get his act together and play some serious D for us. But I'd hate to lose Lee who we know is gonna give us some great energy of the bench, rebound, and get those put back jams all day.



*Sorry yall, but the Kings cant deal Artest to the next team unless it is the Knicks.* So Isiah dont have to be a FOOL and trade Lee, Balkman, or Collins this offseason for Artest. 

Artest will do as he said, and opt out next offseason to sign with the Knicks, so teams are not looking to trade for a one season player. 

*And those of you who dont know and keep bringing up Ron Artest Record Label, here's the inside source of that situation: 

Please cut it out about the record label BULL!* that was a private meeting between Artest with Walsh and Bird that these Indiana Excutives thought was amusing to release to the Media. The Joke fell back on the Indiana Pacers whom was the BEST Team in the Eastern Conference that season and was destined for the FINALS. 
Ron Artest asked for some time off early in the season because of the WISE pickup of Steven Jackson that offseason who deserved as much playingtime with Reggie Miller and J.O'Neal early in the season. Because everyone knows that Reggie Miller and J.O'Neal was going to get a two to three weeks off during the regular season. 

*The previous season Ron Artest made the ALL-Star Team and Won Ben Wallace Defensive Player Award. The next season did he deserve some time off during the regular season like all the other star players get when they have a WINNING Roster???*


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Ron Artest is not exactly an efficient scorer


Well said,plus the fact that he can be a disruptive force on offense...Ron Artest scares the **** out of me,and the name of the game is not to collect individually talented pieces who can not fit into a team concept..
See San Antonio Spurs


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I would pass if I was Zeke...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Six Knicks prospects will be on display in the Las Vegas summer league beginning Monday, in what could be an audition for Sacramento GM Geoff Petrie.
> If the Knicks are to land forward Ron Artest in a trade this summer - one of their remaining summer goals - they will have to package a couple of prospects.
> The one young Knick who could seal the deal is David Lee, as Isiah Thomas ponders whether to make him available for the former Defensive Player of the Year who carries lots of baggage. Lee could be packaged with either Jared Jeffries or Malik Rose to make the deal work under collective bargaining agreement mathematics. The Knicks announced their summer-league roster yesterday. The lone surprise was Nate Robinson, who likely is being showcased.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0706200...cts_in_play_for_artest_knicks_marc_berman.htm


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jared+Nate (add a 2nd rounder if needed) for Artest.

It makes even more sense now that your team added Fred Jones who can replace Nate (and there is always Mardy)


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Jared+Nate (add a 2nd rounder if needed) for Artest.
> 
> It makes even more sense now that your team added Fred Jones who can replace Nate (and there is always Mardy)


That's what I was thinking too. Clearly NY get's the better of that deal, but if Artest is just gonna bolt Sacto after this season than maybe they look at it like they at least get something for him.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Isiah Thomas has NO-Plans of ever bringing Ron Artest to the Knicks.* 

*I dont know why I or alot of Members in this forum did not see it before,* but it was plain as daylight after watching Isiah Thomas Coach a Halfcourt Offense throughout the entire 82 game season (For the soul purpose of Curry & Marbury talents "Save-Face-Coaching"). Now with the addition of Zack Randolph whom talents are also best in a halfcourt offense there is No-Room for an ANGRY Ron Artest who will rebound and get out on the break to find out that Curry, Zack, and Marbury are not running with him. 
SF-Q.Richardson started the season off playing great consistently in every game untill Jared Jefferies came off the Injured List and Q.Richardson went on the injured list a week later. Ron Artest would not be that nice and sit back and let a 30 MPG Jared Jefferies enter the rotation and add nothing but a poor performance in every game. 

Ron Artest would not be like Channing Frye and Nate Robinson whom the coach forced to play an entire season away from their talents & strengths. Ron Artest plays strictly to his talents strengths to benefit the Team and the WIN, whether the coach likes it or not. The Sacremento Kings had a BAD season because they did not resign Bonzi Wells who SG-Talent scared the Spurs in the Post season games alongside of Bibby & Artest. 

*It was plain as day on draft night when the Knicks traded Steve Francis and did not draft SG-Almond with the 23 pick, but the 6.8 SF-Chandler, that was the sign that Isiah Thomas was not going after Ron Artest or J.O'Neal this offseason*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually could see Artest being brought to the Knicks because this is an opt-out year for him (although he only stands to make 8.5 million the next year). As such I could easily see him having the best season of his NBA career.

A deal of Brad Miller, Ron Artest for Fred Jones (expiring), Dan Dickau (expiring) Malik Rose (two seasons) and Q works under the cap.

That would leave the Knicks with a rotation of this:

Knicks:

PG - Marbury/Collins/Robinson
SG - Crawford/Balkman/Nichols
SF - Artest/Jeffries/Chandler
PF - Randolph/Lee
C - Curry/Miller/Morris

I think Brad Miller, while I am not a fan of his (as a starter) would probably be 2nd to Zo as a backup center in the league if not the best backup. He also is more of a elbow jumper than most bigs and could be used effectively in the pick and roll by Steph. If I am Isiah I would roll the dice on Artest in the deal I mentioned. It's worth a shot if it happens. Would definitely make the Knicks a playoff team IMO.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

truth said:


> Well said,plus the fact that he can be a disruptive force on offense...Ron Artest scares the **** out of me,and the name of the game is not to collect individually talented pieces who can not fit into a team concept..
> See San Antonio Spurs


If the Knicks had Tim Duncan, I don't think they'd be focused on accumulating as much talent as they can. When you have guys like Tim, Shaq, Wade, LeBron, et al you can go a long way, even with Oberto and Antoine Walker on the court. When you don't have an alpha dog like that, your only prayer is to be good/great at spots 3-9. Artest is a major upgrade on the flotilla of crap that the Knicks have been running out at the 3 (Balkman & Lee excepted).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

More talk on a possible Artest trade to Knicks:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47050/20070711/isola_artest_trade_likely/


----------

